# I had to come up, y'all! 29.25" sow in the surf!



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

29.25 inches 7.5 pounds
:shock:

Details... I was riding with Dr. Wayne Brugen who saw a spot about 7 mile down the East Matty shoreline with choke bait... Wayne said, "Let's get out and try this... I might not get wet but I want to throw into this first gut."

I got out with a tail on, but switched to a chartruse and chrome $2 Walmart Renegade She-Dog look-alike. I waded to the first bar and pitched about four casts then I saw a flash to my right with bait scattering over the sandbar.

I threw out about forty yards away and blip blip blip blip BLOOM!

She clobbered it.

Wayne and I were talking about how neither of us had caught anything over 26"s in all our years of fishing.

When she peeled off about forty more yards of line I thought I might have that 26 beat.

I chased her down walking toward her then she turned and ran to me... did a few circles then gave up.

I talked about letting her swim but Wayne said, "You need to go show her to your Daddy and have him get her mounted for you."

Pops was stoked... she's at the taxidermist in Wharton.

Fish of a lifetime.

I'll probably never keep another one over 25.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Awsome! Congrats to ya!


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks! Nice Racks!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

please load the pic onto the 2cool server

right now, I'll I see is a red X


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Better?


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

awesome fish.....congrats on a nice catch.

please post the pics of finished product from the taxi.

Mike


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Will do! Have a red there, too! Gonna catch hell from Mama trying to find a place for them in the house.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Sweeeeet Fish!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yes better! nice fish!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

2cool...Congrats.....big time!!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

We also had a 23.75 and a 22"er caught by Butch and seventeen trout total between five of us, one who left around noon, and one who spent most of the time on the shore relaxing.


----------



## hook & jab (Aug 6, 2006)

thats a nice trout there. did you let it go?


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

wow thats a HUGE trout nice catch!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

hook & jab said:


> did you let it go?


Not this one... it's going in a mount. I think I'm due one fish like that in 30 years of fishing.:ac550:


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

That's a great catch Hildo, congratulations.
Surf's sure flat though.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Wow, congratulations. Really nice fish.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

When were those fish caught? And who is that old guy with all the fish over his shoulder? LOL


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

hell of a fish man

congrats


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

whatta beast.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trouthunt (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm in aahhhhh! WOW!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

We caught them last Sunday 8-6-06 East Matty Beachfront... that's my pop holding the stringer. Thanks for all the comments! :dance:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice really nice ..


----------



## danman66 (May 24, 2006)

Nice Fish - very nice string!!


----------



## txhunter (Oct 31, 2005)

There have been several really big trout caught in the surf this summer. I saw a 27 3/4 get pulled out at surfside about month 1/2 ago. I'm gonna give it a couple more tries to catch mine before the summer is over.

GREAT FISH.


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

that will be one hell of a mount. good job. I bet you've been walking around grinning everyday since.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish! Good job on landing it and not losing it!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Yep... I've been smiling with contentment for the last few days... twas a long time coming.

I was freakingly calm bringing her in especially since I had to dodge and push through a few waves the came in as I was about to net her.

I missed twice with the net before getting her sewn up.

I never freaked out though... my drag was set nice and loose and I had just started fishing so I was calm and relaxed. Made all the difference in the world... I had also tied on a relatively new lure with good hooks so I was pretty confident she'd hold with the right amount of finese and luck!:an2:


----------



## Floatmaster (Apr 29, 2005)

*Wharton Mount Info requested.*

Who are you taking it to in Wharton, if you do not mind.

Thanks for the reply,
Floatmaster
"Wading floats for the serious wade fisherman"


----------



## Mike1010 (Jun 5, 2006)

great fish man, congrats!


----------



## LoneStarFree (Nov 24, 2005)

Awesome fish, congrats!


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

nice fishie


----------



## Davo (Jun 6, 2006)

*Greek*

Nice spitch.It looks like your driving up and down the shoreline finally paid off.Call me sometime.


----------



## texpescador (May 4, 2006)

Very nice, congrats on the big girl! Way to go with a topwater.


----------



## FishinAg (Feb 7, 2005)

Awesome fish...even better on top, and you shouldn't have to justify putting her on the wall...Nice Job!


----------



## woodducks (Aug 27, 2005)

*way to go*

nice trout , good to see there still out there.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Sweet! Nuff said...


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Floatmaster said:


> Who are you taking it to in Wharton, if you do not mind.
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> Floatmaster
> "Wading floats for the serious wade fisherman"


Steven Atkison on 60 as you come into downtown from the South on the right... there's a sign out front. Nice young guy who's faster than anyone I've ever heard of... said my redfish would be done in three months!


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice Wallhanger! Congrats............bound to be somewhere to hang her.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

whata hog!


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

What's up with the plumbers hat?Nice fish Hilly.


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

Great fish! Congratulations!


----------



## berzerker (Sep 7, 2004)

good work! glad you kept your shirt on this time! Skreeacchhh!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

berzerker said:


> good work! glad you kept your shirt on this time! Skreeacchhh!


 No sheet, sherlock. :idea: Thought to myself... "Self... Put a shirt on." 

Atkinson Texidermy 979-533-4047


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations on a beautiful fish....I've never caught one that size but would sure like to.

Enjoy telling your story over and over...

Dr. Krol


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Good on ya!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice fish would of loved to seen that thing in person. Congrats!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

I've been told a few times that the photo doesn't do it justice... you see how my elbows are at my side- not holding it outstretched... plus the original photos we took when it was just hooked were never saved due to operator error so we had to pull her out of the ice and shoot three times total once the light finally broke out of the rain clouds a little.

Will post a couple more later tonight.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

nice fish! Just for future reference, a picture of the fish and its measurements are all you need to get a mount done.


----------



## Want2Fish (Aug 12, 2005)

Major Congrats on the fish of a lifetime! And, I know you pop is proud of you, too... 

Now, go "Hang 'er on da' wall", and tell that story slowly, and often; we know you earned that Right fairly.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

4thbreak said:


> nice fish! Just for future reference, a picture of the fish and its measurements are all you need to get a mount done.


Really... I did NOT know that. If I am going to mount a fish it will be a skin mount... if I had followed that idea I'd have no pics and therefore no mount since the camera operator fudged the first round of photos. :wink:


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

very nice fish.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

spotsndots said:


> very nice fish.


As is your, sir!:brew2:


----------



## Betty Croaker (Feb 24, 2005)

What a great fish! Congrats


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Betty Croaker said:


> What a great fish! Congrats


Love your screen name! Classic!


----------



## Fej (Apr 22, 2005)

Hilldo. Saw that pic on el ride. Still looks good. 

fej aka tyraid


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Sweet lets hope they capture her coloration the silver/blue/gold hue across her back!!!!


Oh yea great report....

John


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

nice fish.. a buddy i was fishing with caught a 28" 8lb in the surf wed... Just wish I could get one like that


----------

